# Inderal....anyone?



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm going to see a psychiatrist for the first time today, mostly looking for talk therapy, but i'm wondering if i should ask for an Inderal script. I've been down the Xanax/klonopin/valium road with my GP, and all that led to no where. I know Inderal is a beta-blocker that blocks adrenaline, and DP and Fear/adrenaline release seem to be closely related. anyone tried it? did it help?

I ask cuz someone claims to be miraculously cured with Inderal after 20 years of DP.

appreciate any replies...

-rula


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Rula, 
It wont really hurt you. Beta blockers used to be used for anxiety all the time. It can lower your thyroid hormones, so watch if you start getting too cold. Um, lets see.....its really not the first line against migraines, which is the story behind that woman's DP. If it doesnt work for you, you can always try another migraine med, but I dont think it will cure your DP unless you get migraines or strange head pressures. If those dont work, and they are a good thing to try, I seriously think that you should look into an anticonvulsant therapy. Good luck and

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i was on a beta blocker not the one you mentioned but i found it gives instant calmness but it didn;t touch my dp.....i have stopped taking it as i don't feel anxious anymore but the dp remains


----------



## oiledleather (Feb 7, 2005)

I was on Inderal for a day. I came off of it because it gave me insomnia. I can see how it would be useful as a relaxation aid, though. It seemed to dull my feelings, nothing too great.

Michael


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

I developed akathisia, which was the most torturous condition that a person can experience. It is the inability to sit or stand still and it is utterly tormenting. Anyhow, I was taken to the hospital because I was suicidal and was given inderal(propranolol) and I took it for 2 days and it saved my life. It does stop adrenaline flow and anxiety and in my opinion I think it's rather benign. The only problem is that once you stop it, your heartbeat goes way up and the adrenaline is unleashed. All's I can say though is that it worked for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

When I started benzo withdrawal, I was put on Inderal and Vistaril for anxiety - when I took them together they definitely seemed to help.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

beta blockers?

i am also looking for an anti-anxiety, but... is that not a bad thing that it takes away your adrenaline? i thought adrenaline was a good thing, like the rush or 'high' you get sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

No, adrenaline simply regulates the "fight or flight" mechanism. The chemicals that regulate "highs" are dopamine, endorphins, and (to some extent) oxytocin.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

yeah, but don't ppl talk about the 'adrenaline rush' or whatever? i know i've heard that from somewhere... just seems like a radical thing to alter in somebody.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Jen, adrenaline rush is basically your body's responce to *fear*, like when you jump out of a plane, or your life is in danger somehow, and to a less extent when you have anxiety/worry about your dp/dr, which is really a slow and constant adrenaline release. but it's still the same "rush" feeling, just not as extreme.

-ru


----------

